# blood is bright red



## 23540 (Oct 29, 2005)

I am beginning to wonder if I have some sort of pelvic problem, aswell as having period pain, I have noticed that my periods are all over the place. Sometimes they dont come at all then other times I seem to have them two weeks apart. The other thing is the colour of the blood, sometimes its really bright red, not the usual darker period colour. It is quite alarming sometimes, especially when two weeks ago I might have had a period then all of a sudden when your not expecting one you go to the toilet and pass bright red blood. I spend the next day waiting to see if it is a normal period or something more sinister like abnormal bleeding. God doesnt it get you down, all this worrying?


----------



## 17461 (Nov 15, 2005)

Pro'bly not anything sinister but go see a gyn.It will stop your worrying 'cause then you'll know! 'shana


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Make an appointment with your gyne. It could be any number of things. It's natural to be concerned, but try not to worry too much. Get it checked out, your doc will help you get a handle on it. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

How old are you? You could be perimenopausal which can cause your periods to be irregular, real heavy, real light or just about anything.Also if you are very athletic, especially if you run, that can cause wierd things to occur period wise.Do get checked by your gyn, they'll be able to tell you more about things geared to you


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I would definitely check with your dr if I was you. I doubt it's anything big to worry about, but anytime things are not being normal it's a good idea to check. They might be able to get your cycle back on track easily...you never know!Some of us do have bright red blood during our period. When mine is heavy and I'm cramping like crazy, I'm bleeding bright red. At the end of the period when things are coming out more slowly it will be darker. It is darker when it is exposed to air for longer, is my understanding.


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

I was sorta having this problem-light to moderate spotting between periods and when i did have my period I was passing bright red clots. I went to the doctor and they put me on birth control pills and I haven't had a problem since.


----------

